#ubuntu-accessibility 2013-08-13
<cub> Perhaps a stupid question, but is the team still active? Most recent information I can find is at least a year old
#ubuntu-accessibility 2013-08-14
<cub> TheMuso, Pendulum , hi we got some accessibility requests to the Ubuntu Studio team, and I wonder if this team is still active?
#ubuntu-accessibility 2013-08-17
<rg_chi> I run Ubuntu 13.04 with Cinnamon (and Unity still installed)
<rg_chi> Good morning from Chicago
#ubuntu-accessibility 2013-08-18
<moza> Hello, i am trying orca, and i seem to have a bug : the insert + space command is read out and interpreted by orca, but nothing is done.
<moza> (it is supposed to bring up the orca preferences window, if i understood that well)
